# Used Ioline 100 price



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

I have an opportunity to purchase a 4 year old Ioline 100. Asking price is $800. Too high, too low, or just right????? 

Feedback as to the quality of the equipment is permissable as well.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

New ones sold for $1695 back in the day.

They are very good machines, that we had little problems with.

If it is in good condition and comes with the software, $800 doesn't seem too bad. 

Keep in mind that comparable cutters sell brand new for around that price.

The Ioline 100 does have a Servo motor so you would need to compare it to cutters with a Servo motor.


----------

